# Egg share tests



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Do any of the tests that are specifically for egg sharing (donor) have been done at certain points in your cycle?  

Thanks


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya

The only tests that have to be done at a certain point in your cycle for egg sharing are hormone tests : FSH/LH and E2. These have to be done between cycle days 2-5. All the others can be done at any time I believe. If you are looking into egg sharing then I'd advise you to get your HIV test done first, as you need to have 2 done with a 3 month interval before you can start. Where are you looking at having tx hun? Hope this helps and good luck!

Maria x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Maria

thats what I thought.  we have applied to Bourn hall and are waiting for them to receive a copy of my laparoscopy report so they can decide whether to go ahead with us as egg share applicants.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Good luck!! Hope you get the go ahead!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks honey and goodluck with your current cycle


----------

